# How often do u feed your piranhas



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I usually feed my piranhas once or twice a week untill there bellies drop too the floor. They wont eat everyday.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

I feed my Mixed Pygo shoal every 7-9 days. I stopped live feeders about 4 months ago and never looked back. My tank and my fish have never looked better.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

every other day


----------



## CrAzYPiRaYa74985 (Oct 7, 2005)

twice a week. maybe 3 time a week if they lucky lol :laugh:


----------



## Butterflyboi (Jul 31, 2005)

Depending on the size.I got some small p.So i feed them pretty often.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> every other day


same here


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I feed every other day. Only after 4-5 years will I stop, and go less.
I have in the past fed weekly....

I found with breeding reds when they were only getting fed once a week or even twice a week the eggs were small, and the fry week. With them I do evryday, and eggs are big and strong.

Im convinced every other day feedings for 5 years and you will get the max growth rate out of your fish....i feel if not fed enough, they wont ever reach their max potential size.

I dont over fed, all food is gone within 1 minute...


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I feed my 3.5" rhom 5-6 snack size feedings a day, of tilapia, raw shrimp, and pellets. I like his growth =D


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Once a week.. every friday or saturday only...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed my Reds twice a week, but never until they are stuffed. They get enough, but the "hunger" should never fade away completely...

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I feed my Reds twice a week, but never until they are stuffed. They get enough, but the "hunger" should never fade away completely...
> 
> *_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


Why should the hunger never go away?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I feed my piranhas every 5-7 days...Its keeps them very active and alert for food...And they seem to be just fine with this feeding schedule.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Onion said:


> I feed my Reds twice a week, but never until they are stuffed. They get enough, but the "hunger" should never fade away completely...
> 
> *_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


Why should the hunger never go away?
[/quote]
It keeps them alert and active. I doubt in the wild piranha's have the opportunity to stuff themselves to the rim that often...
It's not that I'm underfeeding them: I just never feed them as much as they could eat.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

I feed my P's every day.....And it's usually not what I fed them yesterday...different types of fish, pellets, beef hearts...ect....


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed every 3 days. Sometimes every 4 days, I change it up.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

always feed my p's everyday


----------



## KoiBoi (Oct 12, 2005)

once a week 4 my p's


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I feed my Reds twice a week, but never until they are stuffed. They get enough, but the "hunger" should never fade away completely...
> 
> *_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


Why should the hunger never go away?
[/quote]
It keeps them alert and active. I doubt in the wild piranha's have the opportunity to stuff themselves to the rim that often...
It's not that I'm underfeeding them: I just never feed them as much as they could eat.
[/quote]

Okay, that sounds like its the rigth thing to do









I used to feed my P´s 2 times a day, but after a while they didnt have good apetite, so I changed to a little more iregular food times. Now I feed them every or every other day, and they eat like maniacs!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My brandtii eats 3 or so times a week, sometimes more, rarely less.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

every other day.. rotating Vitamin Fish, shrimp chunks, and chicken chunks.. and a random tetra from the pet store once every couple of weeks..


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

jiggy said:


> every other day.. rotating Vitamin Fish, shrimp chunks, and chicken chunks.. and a random tetra from the pet store once every couple of weeks..


what are these trademarked vitamin fish that you're breeding?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i feed my spilo's once a week.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

mbierzyc said:


> every other day.. rotating Vitamin Fish, shrimp chunks, and chicken chunks.. and a random tetra from the pet store once every couple of weeks..


what are these trademarked vitamin fish that you're breeding?
[/quote]

they r basically like giving ur fish vitamin tablets.. they increase the life span, growth rate, activity of your fish.. as well as boost their immune system and enhance their color..


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

jiggy said:


> every other day.. rotating Vitamin Fish, shrimp chunks, and chicken chunks.. and a random tetra from the pet store once every couple of weeks..


what are these trademarked vitamin fish that you're breeding?
[/quote]

they r basically like giving ur fish vitamin tablets.. they increase the life span, growth rate, activity of your fish.. as well as boost their immune system and enhance their color..
[/quote]

sounds good, where do you buy fish like these?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Twice a week. Serras sometimes once a week.


----------

